# Hakentausch Wobbler - Welche Hakengröße (Einzelhaken?)



## Fetter Barsch (29. Mai 2014)

Hallo, da ich mir zwei Wobbler von Illex:k gekauft hab (Chubby und Squirrel 61) wollte ich die minderwertigen Drillinge entfernen.

Da ich so was noch nie gemacht hab, hab ich ein wenig gegooglet, dazu brauch ich ja anscheinend eine Sprengringzange und natürlich hochwertige Drillinge. 

Mein Tackeldealer hat in den passenden Größen (8, 10, 12; was passt denn für Squirrel, Chubby, die beiden haben so ziemlich die selbe Größe; welche Hakengröße passt den zu den Tiny Fry, kann ich da die selben wie für den SQ 61 nehmen?) nur hochwertige Gamakatsu für 10€ je 10 Stück. Lohnt sich der Preis? Für die Größen hat er halt keine günstigen VMCs da.

Oder sollte ich an den kleinen Wobblern Einzelhaken machen? Da weiß ich aber nicht, ob er Einzelhaken in den Größen da hat, welche Größe müsste ich denn da nehmen? Muß man da irgendwas beachten, hab nämlich gelesen, das die Stellung der Öse bewirken kann, das der Einzelhaken schief steht. Ich wollte damit auf Barsch angeln.

MfG Tony


----------



## Dsrwinmag (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: Hakentausch Wobbler - Welche Hakengröße (Einzelhaken?)*

Ich habe dafür Owner ST-36BC in Größe 10 verwendet.
Die Chubbys wobbeln jetzt zwar einen kleinen Tick weniger, aber fangen immer noch ordentlich. Vor allem gewähren sie jetzt angstfreien Drillspaß!


Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Dsrwinmag


----------



## mxchxhl (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: Hakentausch Wobbler - Welche Hakengröße (Einzelhaken?)*

Moin, teste die haken doch erstmal.es gibt scheinbar verschiedene chargen bei den illex wobblern! Ich hab mit meinen noch nie probleme gehabt.selbst bei hängern nicht.
Mfg


----------



## Dsrwinmag (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: Hakentausch Wobbler - Welche Hakengröße (Einzelhaken?)*

@michahl
Hol dir mal einen Chubby und schau dir diesen "dünndrähtigen Dreck" an! Die Dinger kann ein ungeübtes Auge mit Telekinese aufbiegen...
Anders gesagt, die müssen da runter, bevor es ein Schußhechtlein darauf absieht!


Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Dsrwinmag


----------



## mxchxhl (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: Hakentausch Wobbler - Welche Hakengröße (Einzelhaken?)*

Und du bist mr.allwissend!? Ich hab andere erfahrungen gemacht.wie gesagt da gibts massive qualitätsunterschiede und die gibts bei vielen angelsachen, deswegen mußt du mich hier aber nicht blöd von der seite anmachen wenn ich von "meinen"erfahrungen berichte.
Mfg


----------



## Dsrwinmag (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: Hakentausch Wobbler - Welche Hakengröße (Einzelhaken?)*

Ich bin nicht Mr. Allwissend; ich sprech auch nicht von Arnaud, Squadshad, Bonnie und co. (auf denen desöfteren messersscharfe, stabile Owner verbaut sind), sondern von diesen kleinen versilberten, schrottigen Chubby-Drillingen, die ich nicht einmal einem Barsch zumuten will!
Diese tausche ich durch 10er Qualitätsdrillinge und gut ist es!


Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Dsrwinmag


----------



## mxchxhl (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: Hakentausch Wobbler - Welche Hakengröße (Einzelhaken?)*

Moin, siehst du, du schreibst selbst"desöfteren" weil da teilweise einfach verschiedene haken drauf sind! Deswegen kann man es nicht verallgemeinern.dein tipp zu den haken die du empfiehlst ist ja auch ok, nur sollte der te erst schauen was er da drauf hat um evtl.geld zu sparen falls er gute drauf hat.ich habs sogar schon im geschäft gesehen das ein und der selbe köder verschiedene haken drauf hat.
Mfg


----------



## Fetter Barsch (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: Hakentausch Wobbler - Welche Hakengröße (Einzelhaken?)*

Also den Drillingen von meinem Chubby und dem Squirrel 61 trau ich nicht, die sehen alles andere als stabil aus.#d
 Da werd ich jetzt 10er Gamakatsu draufpacken, auch wenns mich ein bißchen mehr kostet. Das wär dann bei meinem Tackledealer (10 Haken = 10€) noch mal 2 € drauf pro Wobbler. #q
Da die Wobbler ja nicht grad billig sind, schon eine ganz schöne Frechheit.:r


----------



## Rudelgurke (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: Hakentausch Wobbler - Welche Hakengröße (Einzelhaken?)*

Aber so wie beschrieben, hat er (Fetter Barsch) das Gerät ja vor sich und sieht welche Haken drauf sind. Bessere Haken zu montieren sollte hier jetzt mal nicht als Kritikpunkt gelten. Ob er Geld dafür ausgibt oder nicht, ist ja ohnehin sein Problem 

Unabhängig davon, hast du "Michahl" natürlich auch recht. Hakenqualität variiert stark.


----------



## mxchxhl (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: Hakentausch Wobbler - Welche Hakengröße (Einzelhaken?)*

Das war auch keine kritik wie du so beschreibst.du hast recht und er hat auch absolut recht.ich fühlte mich nur ein wenig als doof dargestellt als ob ich nicht wüßte wovon ich rede.er hat bis jetzt pech gehabt und ich glück.hauptsache ist und um nichts anderes geht es das dem te mittlerweile geholfen wurde.
mfg


----------

